# Eggy Coconut yogurt--help!



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I just made a big batch of coconut yogurt using SoDelicious coconut yogurt as the starter.

I used 3-14oz cans coconut milk
half a can of coconut cream
3tbs tapioca
1tbs sugar
1 regular container of coconut yogurt, vanilla flavor (they don't have plain apparently).

I mixed up the milk, cream, sugar & tapioca, popped it into the microwave for 4 minutes. It got up to 125*. Cooled it to 105*, stirred in the yogurt, poured it into mason jars & put it in my small cooler along with one jar of really hot water. Incubated 8 - 8.5hrs.

It's still rather liquidy (drinkable, not eatable). I'm guessing more tapioca next time?

Once chilled, I opened them up. They smell yogurty AND eggy. Like strong egg. From the smell, it's like I boiled an egg & popped it in. And it tastes a bit eggy too. It's GROSS. I'm ready to chuck it all & start over again.

What did I do wrong? What should I do next time? I love coconut yogurt, but $2 a pop for a small container is insane. I want to make it, but not if it smells & tastes of coconut yogurt mixed with eggs.









Ami


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

i dunno what you did wrong but I did the same thing!!! It smelled like rotten eggs! It was so werid. We called it "fart yogurt." I tried to make it again, same results so I quit!








I subbing and hoping someone has the answer!


----------



## californiajenn (Mar 7, 2007)

It's because it was incubated for too long. I incubate for no more than 6 hours now because of that nasty smell.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a recipe on my blog: www.kathysrecipebox.com. Are you using the Coconut Cream that's half corn syrup? Or more of a just-the-fat-part of the coconut? I incubate mine for about 12 hours.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *californiajenn* 
It's because it was incubated for too long. I incubate for no more than 6 hours now because of that nasty smell.

F
So 6 hours is enough time to yogurt it without the smell? Does it get that smell in the fridge though, as it incubates more?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
I have a recipe on my blog: www.kathysrecipebox.com. Are you using the Coconut Cream that's half corn syrup? Or more of a just-the-fat-part of the coconut? I incubate mine for about 12 hours.

I just checked the jar. Apparently it's coconut juice with sugar and other unpronouncable things. Would that have done it?

I actually based the recipe off of your site and another one. You used some probiotic capsules, right? I don't have any of those, so I thought using some coconut yogurt as my starter would work. Did I use too much starter?

Ami


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTA Mom* 
F
I just checked the jar. Apparently it's coconut juice with sugar and other unpronouncable things. Would that have done it?

I actually based the recipe off of your site and another one. You used some probiotic capsules, right? I don't have any of those, so I thought using some coconut yogurt as my starter would work. Did I use too much starter?

I use non-dairy yogurt starter. It's a powder. I have never tried using another yogurt as a starter because there isn't one for us that's safe (thus, why I make ours). Though I guess I could use a previous batch of mine to start a new batch...

Not sure what would have cause it, but the more ingredients that are in it, the more potential problems with it. If the coconut cream has a bunch of unpronouncable things in it, I'd suspect that. I've never had an eggy smell though...


----------

